

Win a free puppy - Rover.com is hiring Python/Django devs - scottporad
http://jobs.rover.com/puppy/

======
blindjoedeath
Is it harder to find Python devs in Seattle than other devs - Ruby, .NET,
etc.?

~~~
scottporad
Yes. It's exceptionally hard to find developers of any kind in Seattle, but
it's even harder to find Python/Django developers because a smaller set of the
developer population is familiar with those languages. Often, Python is used
in academic settings, and many of those people aren't seeking to leave
academia.

As a side comment, there are billboards in Seattle recruiting developers.
Today, while getting a coffee, I noticed a truck driving around with a
billboard on the back...advertising developer job openings.

It's crazy! And, what's crazier is that there are people out there who can't
even find jobs! It's like that presidential candidate talked about a few years
ago..."there are two Americas"...the America where people can't find a job,
and the America where jobs can't find the people.

~~~
404error
I'm always looking for a new job. One thing that stops me from applying for
many jobs is my perceived lack of skill (self taught html, css, PHP dev, no
college). Being self taught I feel I lack a solid foundation. I am in the
process of teaching myself Python, loving it so far! Maybe one of these days I
will take the leap and apply for a real job.

I'll know to look in Seattle next.

